# Kittens



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 4, 2004)

Is it legal to feed snakes kittens? (Provided the snake is of adequate size of course)


----------



## Da_HeRpEr (Feb 4, 2004)

Ask RSPCA and see what they think.


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 4, 2004)

And what would they say about the mice and rats that are used as feed also?


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 4, 2004)

And for those that are slow on the uptake, the question was "Is it legal?" I didn't ask if it was ethical.


----------



## wattso (Feb 4, 2004)

live NO, dead yes, provided you didnt kill it.


----------



## Adam (Feb 4, 2004)

If it's free feed it!!!


----------



## iluvsmyreptiles (Feb 4, 2004)

Lol Adam


----------



## Adam (Feb 4, 2004)

I can't do it but I have a mate who gets 'em out of the trading post for his big diamonds. I would love some free food every now and then too!


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

*sniff* i luv cats....*sniff*


----------



## marc (Feb 4, 2004)

for those that didnt know it, it is illegel to feed your animals live prey, so if your snake want eat dead prey it will just have to starve. Ethically I dont see a problem with feeding them kittens, they have as much rights as mice and rats to live or be food, and a snake has to eat, besides if I loved cats, mice or rats I wouldnt keep snake.


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

well i would


----------



## Pinkie (Feb 4, 2004)

So would I Zo 



> Ethically I dont see a problem with feeding them kittens, they have as much rights as mice and rats to live or be food, and a snake has to eat



So Marc would you feed a snake to a kookaburra? Or do snakes have more rights lol


----------



## marc (Feb 4, 2004)

Pinkie said:


> So would I Zo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont keep kookaburras, I dont like them saw one take off with one of my baby frillies :cry: , and let me tell you if I ever catch that blody bird he is on a one way trip to snake poo...lol.....sh*t yeah snake have more rights..lol...personaly I couldnt bring myself to feed off kitten they are cute...but that bloody kookadurra well he's another story :lol:


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

pfft


----------



## marc (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: I did edit my post


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

ok my face is back to its normal colour now and i can breathe again


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

> sh*t yeah snake have more rights



i still think that is CRAP tho :?


----------



## Switch (Feb 4, 2004)

For what my opinion, and thats all it is, is worth, Australia and its whole envorinment would be far better off without cats, should be a cat free country, or at minimum no cats should be allowed to roam free.
Feed every cat you find to you snake, ill love to hear about it.
My two cents.


----------



## Pinkie (Feb 4, 2004)

Respect Switch.
I did a uni subject called Wildlife Management, did you know that feral cats are responsible for 90% native mammalian extinctions under the weight of 5kgs. Shocking isn't it.
Having said this, I have a young cat. But I consider myself a responsible cat owner, only let him free range indoors and he has a cat run outside for exercise and if I take him on walks he is on a leash at all times.
After seeing first hand what cats do to our natives (have had bandicoots, possums, gliders, lorikeets, rosellas, bats, snakes and lizards die in my arms from cat attack) I do not want this on my conscience as a cat owner!


----------



## Switch (Feb 4, 2004)

More people should made aware of their destructive natural urge to hunt , glad to see you are responsible, maybe if cat owners had to be 't be educated and licensed then the problem wopuld not be growing as rapidly, probably impossible te get rid of all the ferals now would you think?


----------



## Magpie (Feb 4, 2004)

I fail to see why no licence is required for cats.
Dogs have to be licenced and if off your property can be locked up and you have to pay to get them back.
Cats have no licence and are allowed to wander at will.
I rang the council to find out what I can do about cats coming into my back yard, they said nothing, all I am allowed to do is remove them from the yard.
Absolutely ridiculous situation. I bet if we made people pay $50pa for a cat licence, most of them would no longer want cats.


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

> Feed every cat you find to you snake, ill love to hear about it.



saying things like that is just gonna p*ss people, like me, off :evil:


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

you dont need a licence as such for dogs in victoria, all u need is registration which you need for cats too...


----------



## gudang (Feb 4, 2004)

Magpie said:


> I rang the council to find out what I can do about cats coming into my back yard, they said nothing, all I am allowed to do is remove them from the yard.
> quote]
> 
> you could put your big python in the yard at this time


----------



## wattso (Feb 4, 2004)

I did a uni subject called Wildlife Management, did you know that feral cats are responsible for 90% native mammalian extinctions under the weight of 5kgs. Shocking isn't it~pinkie

Im sure those figures came from "the experts", never-the-less I beleive habitat destruction by humans had alot more to do with it! Thats not to say i think cats are innocent, they do kill lots of wildlife, but habitat destruction kills more IMO. consider Tasmanias "scorched earth"policy! 
poison Everything, then clear it to the ground, because loggers need jobs! pffft!


----------



## Pinkie (Feb 4, 2004)

Yeah Wattso those figures do come from the experts, not "the experts". I have read papers written by and been lectured by well known and qualified scientists and zoologists who actually research this stuff as a living, so I'm sure this is fairly accurate, moreso than your own opinion on the matter... What do you do for a living again Wattso?


----------



## wattso (Feb 4, 2004)

Like it or lump it sweetheart! its my opinion. you can line up your experts from here to peru, I still say habitat destruction is more to blame for mammalian extinctions in aus the last 200 years. Introduction of non-native species also accounts for habitat destruction! Cattle/sheep etc


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2004)

Who knew such a harmless topic would cause so many arguments?


----------



## Switch (Feb 4, 2004)

Not arguments, just peoples opinions, which are always a healthy and vibrant topic


----------



## craig (Feb 4, 2004)

has everyone heard about the man in kernell who had his croc taken off him. he fed a nebour's cat to it once!!    
hahahaha!!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 4, 2004)

Fair enough.
I hate cats! 
If I see one of the road at night, I consider him fair game.
I know so many ppl who don't get there cats desexed. Just look at all the bloody kittens to give away in the papers all the time.
They are just a cuter version of the cane toad!!
That's just my healthy vibrant opinion.


----------



## wattso (Feb 4, 2004)

Craig your avatar is disturbing, whenever i see it I think John howard!



lol


----------



## marc (Feb 4, 2004)

actually cat count for 90% of desert/arid mammals, reptiles and bird exstinction (quote Qld Museum), however to agree with wattso, habitat destruction is the single most killer of Australian wildlife, it doesn't matter how many cats running around killing things if the habitat is not there then the species depended on it will not be either. if you look at it closely humans are the scum of wildlife devastation...all feral animals were introduced to australia by us, we clear the land for cattle by us....we are at fault not the cats, horses, pigs, foxes, camels, canetoads and the list goes on. Pinkie just chill your lecture maybe right in some way but souly to say that cats are the biggest problem is sort sighted and lacking the knowledge of the whole ecosystem destruction, or you have just misunderstood him


----------



## stockeh (Feb 4, 2004)

someone is getting a little katty...lol


----------



## Parko (Feb 4, 2004)

Killing a cat is magnificent fun.


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

ok can we shut up about this now? to someone who likes cats and ALL animals for that matter it aint that pleasant to hear of the a**holes that actually enjoy killing them.

think before you type.


----------



## marc (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree zoe....did you see the t-shurt thats aid "Save your wildlife....shoot a cat".... :roll:


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

no :cry:


----------



## stockeh (Feb 4, 2004)

hey zo.... 

got three kttens at the moment that were dumped at the council... they are only four days old... have a home for one know of anyone that wants one at all.... two are tortise shell (females)and one black (male) one of the females and the male dont have a home yet.

have to see if they keep feeding first but all looks good at the moment


----------



## BROWNS (Feb 4, 2004)

Don't think much of cats myself.Still couldn't feed a cat to a snake though. 
Most people don't know what their cats are up to when they're at work, not at home and their cats not inside.The cats are out doing what comes naturally to them and hunting and killing our birds, reptiles and wildlife in general.

Does anyone actually own a cat they could put their pet juvie herp next to without the cat attacking or chaasing it :?: Just interested


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

i will ask my dad matt - he was thinking about getting another one.


----------



## stockeh (Feb 4, 2004)

no worries they are cute as a button would keep one ourselves but i already have a zoo


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

just dont give any to anyone on this site! :?


----------



## wattso (Feb 4, 2004)

> to someone who likes cats and ALL animals for that matter it aint that pleasant to hear of the a**holes that actually enjoy killing them.
> 
> think before you type.



Well said Zoe!


----------



## stockeh (Feb 4, 2004)

dont worry about that they will go to good homes only


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

> dont worry about that they will go to good homes only



i am so proud.

spoke to dad - he would luv one but doesnt think he should get one until he is in his own place


----------



## Tommo (Feb 4, 2004)

i dont like cats very much cos they dont like me. but i dont think i will ever feed one to a snake. our neighbour moved out last year and left their pregant cat behind. it had kittens and we had to catch all of them in a possum trap.


----------



## stockeh (Feb 4, 2004)

thats cool zo i will keep lookin thanks anyway matey


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 4, 2004)

Cats are lovely animals but really don't belong here but it isn't thier fault, we invited them. As for feeding them to pythons, I think that there is a huge and untapped reptile food source. Thousands are put down each week by animal welfare groups every week (and what a horrible job that would be). Pity they can't be sold on as python food, but could you imagine the screams, wailing and gnashing of teeth that would occur when the media found the "story".


----------



## wattso (Feb 4, 2004)

It is a horrible job fuscus. I would have no objection to euthanised strays sold on as herp food but the problem lies with the method of euthanasia. The most common and humane method id intravenous Barbiturate . this may be a bad thing for the reptiles.


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

it is a bad thing for them. the vet i used to work for euthanased her parents cat with a barbituate and unfortunately the dog dug it up after it was buried and ate it :? 

it was drunk for about a week


----------



## wattso (Feb 4, 2004)

Ew, twice as horrible for your parents. I take it the dog recovered though? I hope so anyway. A reptile might be a very different story, possibly fatal.


----------



## zoe (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah it recovered - just staggered around for a week which would be pretty unpleasant for the dog :?


----------



## wattso (Feb 4, 2004)

Geez, a whole week. must take a long time to leave a dogs system. must of eaten alot of cat too, or the vet used alot of barbiturate maybe. poor dog. out of curiosity ,is it a small dog?


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 4, 2004)

Big enough to eat a cat


----------



## wattso (Feb 5, 2004)

Some intresting cat/wildlife info for Pinkie please read all sections, its very intresting stuff!
http://www.messybeast.com/auspredicament.htm#scapegoating


----------



## zoe (Feb 5, 2004)

sorry wattso dunno what type of dog but most likely a kelpie size at least cos its a farm dog


----------



## gudang (Feb 5, 2004)

Yeah BROWNS i can put my cat next to my snakes and it wont attack. i dont really like cats but mine is ok. it used to catch bush turkeys when it was young but now seems disinterested in killing.it also used to bring in snakes (browns, green trees and red bellies mostly) and just put them on the ground in front of me. never saw it kill one but who knows. it used to be feral but i shot its mother not realising she had kittens. it helps me look for snakes on our property (20 acres) but never actually touches them anymore. its been bitten on the nose a couple of times so steers clear.


----------



## wattso (Feb 5, 2004)

Was curious is all, smaller dog might take longer to rid its system of a barbiturate dose. Or might be effected worse. Anyway glad its ok. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

i was gunna get a kitten for my diamond but the pet shop said no hahahahahaha didnt tell em what the ginea pigs were for


----------



## zoe (Feb 5, 2004)

i repeat:

ok can we shut up about this now? to someone who likes cats and ALL animals for that matter it aint that pleasant to hear of the a**holes that actually enjoy killing them. 

think before you type.


----------



## Lunar_Psycho (Feb 5, 2004)

My cats wouldnt attack my herps. Scared s#$%less of them. Personally free cats I believe are free game, but pet shop cats are sacred and shouldnt be fed. I couldnt feed a cat/kitten to anything but ow well if it its euthanised humanely (ie. NO FREEZERS!!!!!) than what the hell. 
With this said I am a very big fan of cats, though I am slowly liking them less as I obtain more herps  . Running over cats or killing them for fun is NEVER good. :evil:


----------



## africancichlidau (Feb 5, 2004)

One of the worst taste posts I've seen Frontosa so I have deleted it for you. I am now locking this topic, let's just try and grow up a bit peoples


----------

